# Riddle



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 19, 2008)

Q: What lies at the bottom of the ocean and shakes?

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

A: A nervous wreck.


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 19, 2008)

:lol: :love-it:


----------



## lallieth (Feb 19, 2008)

hahahahahhahahahhahahahah


----------



## Daniel (Feb 19, 2008)

Pretty funny


----------



## lallieth (Feb 19, 2008)

I only laughed to be polite


----------



## Halo (Feb 20, 2008)

I thought that was pretty funny :love-it:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 20, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## Retired (Feb 20, 2008)

Good one!

Reminds me of:

What does Grandma have that's pink and wobbly?
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
Grandpa.....


----------



## Halo (Feb 20, 2008)

:love-it: :lol:


----------

